# Mutant Exclusives for April!



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 1, 2020)

FEATURED BRAND OF THE MONTH: *MUTANT* *25% OFF**  the entire line!* Use code *MUTANT* at checkout:  *MUTANT*

*ALSO EXCLUSIVE SPECIALS FOR APRIL!*

*Spend $50* on Mutant products and get a *MADNESS PREWORKOUT FREE!* 

*Buy any Mutant Protein product* and get your choice of a *ZM8+, MULTI OR GLUTAMINE FREE!*
_*Leave your product of choice in the comments section at checkout!_

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 2, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> I just posted about Madness in the preworkout thread. I have always liked Mutant products. This is the best deal I have ever seen you do. I am a big fan on ZMA and glutamine. I would definitely be adding ZM8 to an order. Can you get more than 1 deal per order? Obviously you can't order a protein and over $50 and get Madness, ZM8 and 25% off? How much would you need to order to get Madness and ZM8 free in an order? Thanks



*25% OFF* can be used with both Specials! Just use code *MUTANT* at checkout.

You can get *25% OFF* your order and a *FREE MADNESS* on *$50 orders!*
You can get *25% OFF* your order and your choice of a *FREE* product with all Protein product orders!

The other two Specials cannot be used together. Though for bulk orders we will see what we can do


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 2, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> I just posted about Madness in the preworkout thread. I have always liked Mutant products. This is the best deal I have ever seen you do. I am a big fan on ZMA and glutamine. I would definitely be adding ZM8 to an order. Can you get more than 1 deal per order? Obviously you can't order a protein and over $50 and get Madness, ZM8 and 25% off? How much would you need to order to get Madness and ZM8 free in an order? Thanks



I checked with the guys over at Mutant. Promos can be used together. Here is the promo breakdown:



> Hey gents,
> 
> Here are the promos
> 
> ...


----------



## IPGear (Apr 3, 2020)

Great offers!

I watched Dusty grow up over on PM. Great to see how far he has come!

We wish him all the best!

IPG


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 4, 2020)

*MUTANT MASS 5lbs:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE GLUTAMINE!* Use code *MAD* at checkout: *MUTANT MASS*

*MUTANT ISOSURGE 1.6LBS & 5LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE MULTI!* Use code *ISO* at checkout: *MUTANT ISOSURGE*

*MUTANT WHEY 4LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE ZM8+!* Use code *ZM8* at checkout: *MUTANT WHEY*

*Spend $50* on Mutant products and get a *MADNESS PREWORKOUT FREE!*

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 5, 2020)

Those are some incredible prices.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2020)

I just done a quick check and those are some crazy prices. I just added a large iso surge and some caffeine. I used the mutant code for 25% off so it comes to $54.36. So I just mention I want the multi-vit in the comments section? Will I still get a free tub of madness as that doesn't come up on screen?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2020)

As I posted on promuscle those are some incredible prices. I have always been a fan of mutant as well. Rich Piana was the reason I first noticed the brand and I tried a lot of their products and was very pleased. Their iso surge protein is one of the best around and tastes amazing. ZM8 would be my choice as I think ZMA is an amazing supplement for recovery and sleep quality. I have also used their multi vit and glutamine and all are good. I have gone through quite a few bags of mutant mass over the years as well


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 8, 2020)

The economy is in a recession. Many people are advertising……hahaha


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 10, 2020)

The guys over at Mutant wanted to get everyone's reviews on the Brownies...

*MUTANT BROWNIES* *$50 orders**  receive a  FREE MADNESS PREWORKOUT:  MUTANT

ALSO EXCLUSIVE SPECIALS FOR APRIL!

*MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!
*Links listed for both products in each promo below:

MUTANT MASS 5lbs: BUY 1 GET A FREE GLUTAMINE! Use code MAD at checkout: MUTANT MASS + GLUTAMINE

MUTANT ISOSURGE 1.6LBS & 5LBS: BUY 1 GET A FREE MULTI! Use code ISO at checkout: MUTANT ISOSURGE + MULTI

MUTANT WHEY 4LBS: BUY 1 GET A FREE ZM8+! Use code ZM8 at checkout: MUTANT WHEY + ZMA

$50 ORDERS RECEIVE: VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 10, 2020)

AGGRO said:


> I just done a quick check and those are some crazy prices. I just added a large iso surge and some caffeine. I used the mutant code for 25% off so it comes to $54.36. So I just mention I want the multi-vit in the comments section? Will I still get a free tub of madness as that doesn't come up on screen?



Shopify is having issues with applying multiple specials to the same order? There is a thread going on in their community forum regarding it.

At the moment these Specials are available by discount code:

**MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!*
_*Links listed for both products in each promo below:_

*MUTANT MASS 5lbs:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE GLUTAMINE!* Use code *MAD* at checkout: *MUTANT MASS* + *GLUTAMINE*

*MUTANT ISOSURGE 1.6LBS & 5LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE MULTI!* Use code *ISO* at checkout: *MUTANT ISOSURGE* + *MULTI*

*MUTANT WHEY 4LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE ZM8+!* Use code *ZM8* at checkout: *MUTANT WHEY* + *ZMA*

We have an Automatic Discount set up on Mutant products:

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE: FREE MADNESS PREWORKOUT & VIP ACCESS!*
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_

Unfortunately this discount will override the other Specials above. So if you would like to apply multiple Specials to the same order, it must be through email order only until they have addressed this issue: [email protected]


----------



## K1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump...Great chance to join the VIP!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 14, 2020)

*MUTANT BROWNIES* *$50 orders**  receive a * Use code *FREE Madness Preworkout!* Direct link: *MUTANT BROWNIES*

*ALSO EXCLUSIVE SPECIALS FOR APRIL!*

**MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!*
_*Links listed for both products in each promo below:_

*MUTANT MASS 5lbs:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE GLUTAMINE!* Use code *MAD* at checkout: *MUTANT MASS* + *GLUTAMINE*

*MUTANT ISOSURGE 1.6LBS & 5LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE MULTI!* Use code *ISO* at checkout: *MUTANT ISOSURGE* + *MULTI*

*MUTANT WHEY 4LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE ZM8+!* Use code *ZM8* at checkout: *MUTANT WHEY* + *ZMA*

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 16, 2020)

**MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!*
_*Links listed for both products in each promo below:_

*MUTANT MASS 5lbs:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE GLUTAMINE!* Use code *MAD* at checkout: *MUTANT MASS* + *GLUTAMINE*

*MUTANT ISOSURGE 1.6LBS & 5LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE MULTI!* Use code *ISO* at checkout: *MUTANT ISOSURGE* + *MULTI*

*MUTANT WHEY 4LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE ZM8+!* Use code *ZM8* at checkout: *MUTANT WHEY* + *ZMA*

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 18, 2020)

*MUTANT WHEY 4LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE ZM8+!* Use code *ZM8* at checkout: *MUTANT WHEY* + *ZMA*

**MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!*
_*Links listed for both products in the promo:_

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 21, 2020)

*MUTANT MASS 5lbs:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE GLUTAMINE!* Use code *MAD* at checkout: *MUTANT MASS* + *GLUTAMINE*

**MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!*
_*Links listed for both products in the promo:_

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 22, 2020)

The guys over at Mutant wanted to get everyone's reviews on the Brownies...

*MUTANT BROWNIES* *$50 orders* receive a *FREE MADNESS PREWORKOUT*:  *MUTANT*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Apr 28, 2020)

**MAKE SURE TO ADD THE FREE PRODUCT TO YOUR CART BEFORE APPLYING THE CODE!*
_*Links listed for both products in each promo below:_

*MUTANT ISOSURGE 1.6LBS & 5LBS:* *BUY 1 GET A FREE MULTI!* Use code *ISO* at checkout: *MUTANT ISOSURGE* + *MULTI*

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE:* VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!
_*Leave your username in the comments section at checkout to receive VIP access!_


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (May 2, 2020)

..



			
				phani said:
			
		

> My Mutant order landed today!


----------



## Concreteguy (May 8, 2020)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> I checked with the guys over at Mutant. Promos can be used together. Here is the promo breakdown:



ISO VINILLA ICE CREAM is W A Y GTG!!!!!!!! I bought this to support the shop but holly shit guys, it's more like a desert than a protein drink. Some body spent a serious amount of time with the flavors.
 Three of my meals a day are protein drinks and this made it way better.


----------

